# So, what's happening...?



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Just thought I would drop-in to say "hi"...! Not much going on watch wise. Mostly motorcycles and single malts.

Cheers.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello BlueLight. I don't know you but now I do.

Not much going on anywhere. Its a rare occurrence when I go and create a "talk" thread..

Had to bail on a curry night and am just trying to have a quiet evening before work tomorrow. Already "quit" twice in the past fortnight, but half the staff are leaving so I keep helping out.

Mostly though I'm desperately trying not to keep spending my Surface Pro 4 savings, and then justifying the £50 here and there on a vintage this or that


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Bet you wish you hadn't bothered now eh "Blue Light" :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

handlehall said:


> Bet you wish you hadn't bothered now eh "Blue Light" :laugh:


Microsoft touch screen auto correct keyboard will be the single thing that drives me over the edge.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BlueKnight said:


> Just thought I would drop-in to say "hi"...! Not much going on watch wise. Mostly motorcycles and single malts.
> 
> Cheers.


Ruddy `eck a voice from the past, how ya doing, still chasing the bad guys? :biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> Just thought I would drop-in to say "hi"...! Not much going on watch wise. Mostly motorcycles and single malts.
> 
> Cheers.


Well, the forum is just as it was when you left...






It appears I won't be letting this go any time soon. :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ruddy `eck a voice from the past, how ya doing, still chasing the bad guys? :biggrin:


No more bad guys. I retired in 2008 but my last Court Case was two years ago. Although I do miss travelling at the expense of the Crown just to be told that the case have been remanded....he he


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I would drop-in to say "hi"...! Not much going on watch wise. Mostly motorcycles and single malts.
> ...


+1


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ain`t it great being retired & taking things easy?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

BlueKnight said:


> Just thought I would drop-in to say "hi"...! Not much going on watch wise. Mostly motorcycles and single malts.
> 
> Cheers.


All your posts used to be blue...this is the first one that isn't. artytime:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Seeing you asked,

Roy got fed up and tried to sell the forum but there were no serious takers so he's revamped it a bit as you may have noticed.

other than that just the usual spats, meltdowns etc.

oh and mach went mad and staged a coup that failed.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

handlehall said:


> Seeing you asked,
> 
> Roy got fed up and tried to sell the forum but there were no serious takers so he's revamped it a bit as you may have noticed.
> 
> ...


As punishment he was made a moderator.

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> handlehall said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing you asked,
> ...


To his credit, he does have some nice watches. Grumpy old [email protected].


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> handlehall said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing you asked,
> ...


yes I forgot that, remind me William why were we all punished for Mach's misdemeanour?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

handlehall said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > handlehall said:
> ...


It has something to do with pure gluttony. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> handlehall said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


Services gluttony? :swoon:

Never in my wildest dreams. :biggrin:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I would drop-in to say "hi"...! Not much going on watch wise. Mostly motorcycles and single malts.
> ...


*Dang...! *



handlehall said:


> Seeing you asked,
> 
> Roy got fed up and tried to sell the forum but there were no serious takers so he's revamped it a bit as you may have noticed.
> 
> ...


So nothing has changed in the last two years..... :laugh: Is Mister Bond still into S & RB...?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Stan said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > handlehall said:
> ...


There's a big ServiceS sale going on right now in your local Sales Section! The stuff dreams are made of... and yet again I have interfered with the natural course of a thread. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


Let's all pop along to the sales thread and look for Services watches, as William suggests. :biggrin:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

do you think he is pot building to start a monster collection ?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Rotundus said:


> do you think he is pot building to start a monster collection ?


He'll have his ban hammer out tomorrow, that's for sure.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Stan said:


> Rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > do you think he is pot building to start a monster collection ?
> ...


 :bash:

artytime:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Rotundus said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Rotundus said:
> ...


Yep, he's like that all the time. Just don't mention the Normans. :laugh:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Stan said:


> Rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


so you are saying i should send him an RLT mug with a picture of an orange monster on it saying "with love from William."

:yes:

oh, just realised ; Wills and Harry - so like ironic yah !


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You could, but I doubt it would do any good, unless you put a picture of William the Conqueror on it as well. :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > BlueKnight said:
> ...


The one constant in an ever changing world

:laugh: :laugh:

How's it going

:biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Rotundus said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Rotundus said:
> ...





Stan said:


> You could, but I doubt it would do any good, unless you put a picture of William the Conqueror on it as well. :biggrin:












Later,
William


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Handsome chap isn't he, do you think it's been photoshopped ?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

handlehall said:


> Handsome chap isn't he, do you think it's been photoshopped ?


I heard he was a real [email protected]

Later,
William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Being as I`m in a generous mood today I`ve decided not to raise to the bait - so you are not all BANNED!! :laugh:

Have a nice day :biggrin:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

wimp !


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

No Mach, NO! Ban 'em, Ban ;em all now :whistling:


----------

